# A fun trip



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

We've flew out to Phoenix, AZ., this past week to spend some time with my Sister and Brother-in-Law at their Winter home in Sun Lakes, AZ., and celebrate Sis's birthday.  It was a fun trip, and the weather was great.  They took us up to one of the local casinos, and I won enough to pay for the entire trip...That was a pleasant change.  Now, it's back to the Springtime Midwest weather, with potentially strong storms coming through in the next couple of days, and hopefully the last blast of Winter later in the week.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2015)

Good to hear you had such a nice trip Don, it does sound like fun!  Winning enough to cover it is the icing on the cake!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 23, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good to hear you had such a nice trip Don, it does sound like fun!  Winning enough to cover it is the icing on the cake!



I need to increase my purchases of Lottery Tickets.  If I ever hit it big, I would buy a Winter home in Phoenix, and a Summer home in Kenora, Ontario.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Don M. said:


> We've flew out to Phoenix, AZ., this past week to spend some time with my Sister and Brother-in-Law at their Winter home in Sun Lakes, AZ., and celebrate Sis's birthday.  It was a fun trip, and the weather was great.  They took us up to one of the local casinos, and I won enough to pay for the entire trip...That was a pleasant change.  Now, it's back to the Springtime Midwest weather, with potentially strong storms coming through in the next couple of days, and hopefully the last blast of Winter later in the week.



Wonderful Don, happy you all could get together. And what a bonus winning enough to pay for the trip, LOL!!  I am so unlucky at those things I just stay away, but my sis is really lucky at it  I hear you on the weather, ours is one day sunshine, next rain right now, but Spring is here, it's warmer, even when it rains denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 23, 2015)

How nice, Don!  Icing on the cake to win enough to pay for the trip!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 23, 2015)

See why I love Arizona?  Congratulations on your win Don!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask, but you mean casinos in AZ?  I didn't know they had them.  Thought maybe you trekked over to Los Vegas


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 23, 2015)

We have them, they are no longer just  in Las Vegas.  They have dozens in Oregon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok, I know about the ones in Oregon, 2 now right here in Coos Bay  In fact the only thing between where I live and the newest one is a cemetary  I'm serious, I can look out the window at it almost


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

I hope you flew United. My retirement fund is dependent upon their sales.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> I hope you flew United. My retirement fund is dependent upon their sales.



We flew on SW Airlines...I booked the flight online almost a month ago, and it was $340 round trip from Kansas City to Phoenix...on their "gotta get away" fares.  SW is far and away the cheapest way to fly if you book well in advance.  I'm not too concerned about in flight "amenities"...a cup of coffee and maybe a snack, suffices for us on a 2 hour flight.  Between the tickets, airport parking in KC, and taking Sis and Tom out for a couple of meals, the whole trip didn't cost $600, and the casino win covered that.  All told, it was a great 4 days, and a real nice change of pace.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2015)

Southwest dose a nice job with their pricing. They have come a long way from earlier years. They fly all Boeing 737's and also own AirTran. Because of my free travel, I use United, but I have flown SW on non stop flights to Florida, instead of connecting like I would with United. SW continues to expand and upgrade their fleet of planes and their hiring practices are among the best. They are pretty picky about who they hire.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2015)

oldman said:


> Southwest dose a nice job with their pricing. They have come a long way from earlier years. They fly all Boeing 737's and also own AirTran. Because of my free travel, I use United, but I have flown SW on non stop flights to Florida, instead of connecting like I would with United. SW continues to expand and upgrade their fleet of planes and their hiring practices are among the best. They are pretty picky about who they hire.



We don't fly too often, but when we do, I always choose SW.  Their prices are unbeatable, and they always seem to get from point A to point B without any hassles.  Flying SW to/from KC-Phoenix is a real bargain compared to what it would cost to drive....about 5 days on the road, motels, meals, gas, etc., etc., would cost us over $1000 just to make the drive.  I made that drive Once....Never Again.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2015)

Congratulations on your Big win Don...now just in case you have any left over..I would love a trip to Arizona.. just thought I'd mention it.. :grin:


----------



## AprilT (Mar 24, 2015)

Good for you, nice to see a member having one more of our members out.   having enjoyable time visiting family and or friends.


----------

